# Car Tuneup question



## kanaida (Dec 30, 2003)

My problem *now* ... is it seems to stop after giving it some gas like it runs out of gas.. but its got gas in it. now it wont start, and kinda smells like gas when i try...

I tried Changing the Rotor, Cap, Plugs, and wires today... still the same deal... so i thought maybe i forgot the exact plug order...

can anyone tell me the correct order starting from the shortest engine spark cable on the engine to the longest (right to left). and the number on the cap that they are supposed to go to?

i think it was
2 
1 on the cap 4 3 2 1 on the engine
3 (longest) (shortest)
4


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

kanaida said:


> My problem *now* ... is it seems to stop after giving it some gas like it runs out of gas.. but its got gas in it. now it wont start, and kinda smells like gas when i try...
> 
> I tried Changing the Rotor, Cap, Plugs, and wires today... still the same deal... so i thought maybe i forgot the exact plug order...
> 
> ...



this should work...looks like for pickup and 240 but they used same engine


----------

